# Onkyo 708



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Will my Klipsch quintets work well with the Onkyo 708 till I can upgrade ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Klipschs will work just fine with the 708. Thanks to how efficient the Klipschs are, it will be an easy load for the Onkyo to drive.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

It won't over drive them ? I'm not very good when it comes to these things lol.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

I think you should be fine. I have an older Onkyo that outout 110 watts per channel and my Quintets where up to the occassion. I have since upgraded to the NR-808 and use the quint's as my surrounds until I can buy something more suitable for my setup. But they sound just fine.


----------



## TexasNav (Jan 7, 2011)

Looking at the Quintets max power, it is 200 for all of them except the center which is 300 watts max power, which is above the Onkyo 708 you are looking at. It should be just fine, and remember speakers are going to tend to like and overage of wattage to the lack of it.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok thanks guys this is the receiver I am going with then .


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Like JJ said due to the Klipschs being so easy to drive you won't have an issue, you will also notice if overpowering them is an issue very quickly. I would think they will play far too loud for you to tolerate before something bad happens, now your ears thats a whole nother Thread.:T


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

That is good to know I live in a town house so can't play it too loud. But I did decide to sell my Paradigm center witch is the speakers I was going with. And now I'm getting the SVS. I think I'll be happy with them all I watch is movies and hardly any music. And from what I hear SVS is good for movies.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree:T. Both are very good brands.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Snead said:


> That is good to know I live in a town house so can't play it too loud. But I did decide to sell my Paradigm center witch is the speakers I was going with. And now I'm getting the SVS. I think I'll be happy with them all I watch is movies and hardly any music. And from what I hear SVS is good for movies.


I have the SVS STS-02 and the matching centre... if these are the speakers you are going with I would be very interested in hearing what you think of them. Sorry not trying to hijack this thread.. I am just interested to see what others think of the speakers.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

IrishStout said:


> I have the SVS STS-02 and the matching centre... if these are the speakers you are going with I would be very interested in hearing what you think of them. Sorry not trying to hijack this thread.. I am just interested to see what others think of the speakers.


Hello,
SVS makes excellent Speakers and I doubt you will find any criticism here or elsewhere. Quality Drive Units and an excellent price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

I think I'm going to start out wit the scs-02 5.0 system then I'll get towers later.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't think you'll go wrong with that system and upgrading to towers later on will be even more impressive.:T


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

That is what I'm thinking should I go with scs-02 for all the fronts or just wait for towers ?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

In my eyes it's all up to your budget, personally i would jump right to towers but that is JMO. I think you will be more then happy with whatever selection you choose. Just remember upgraditus kicks in quick with this hobby, if my wife had any idea of the things i've got and got planned she would commit me.:devil:


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah I know it's like a big money pit. Iv got all kinds of things planed for when I get out if my townhouse.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok guys I found an Onkyo rc-270 for under 500 dollers. it's almost identical to the 708 but 10 watts less and no zone 2 or 12v trigger. What one should I go with ???


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh and it doesn't have rs-232 what ever that is .


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Snead said:


> Oh and it doesn't have rs-232 what ever that is .


Hello,
RS-232 is for Home Automation and is definitely a Feature not used by the majority of Owners of RS-232 Enabled AVR's. I would still look into the TX-NR1007 as it offers a good bit more powerful amplifier stage. but the model you are looking at should be just fine. However, if your HT is setup in a large room and or like to listen at high playback levels, the 1007 is well worth looking into.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

That receiver is out of my price range. The 708 or the rc- 270 is more of what I was looking for. Just wanted to know if there was a big difference between the two.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Snead said:


> That receiver is out of my price range. The 708 or the rc- 270 is more of what I was looking for. Just wanted to know if there was a big difference between the two.


From what I can see the differences are the 708 has 10 more watts power ,one more HDMI output , Siruis capable ,RS-232 integration access, a 12 volt trigger for zone 2,

soo you quite a bit more for $50 bucks


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Snead said:


> That receiver is out of my price range. The 708 or the rc- 270 is more of what I was looking for. Just wanted to know if there was a big difference between the two.


Just curious, are you planning on going 3D? If so then so be it, if not...I don't know what your budget for an avr is or what kind of price you are getting on the 708 but if it were me and you were not going to 3D, then I would opt for the 807 or even XXX7 series. I have the 1007 and it does have ample power and I believe is a great avr for the price when i bought it new and it really shines now "for the price it can be had". Check out the prices for 1007, 876, 805 if you can find one and even the 807,,,if 3D is not down the pike.

You will get a more powerful MultEQ-XT , and amp package.


Just a thought.....your SVS will be 6 ohm and a little more powerful amp would not be a bad thing.:T


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Tufelhundin said:


> Just curious, are you planning on going 3D? If so then so be it, if not...I don't know what your budget for an avr is or what kind of price you are getting on the 708 but if it were me and you were not going to 3D, then I would opt for the 807 or even XXX7 series. I have the 1007 and it does have ample power and I believe is a great avr for the price when i bought it new and it really shines now "for the price it can be had". Check out the prices for 1007, 876, 805 if you can find one and even the 807,,,if 3D is not down the pike.
> 
> You will get a more powerful MultEQ-XT , and amp package.
> 
> ...


I quite agree here on that , the TX-NR807 is a Great AVR I love mine . I have a TX-SR707 in my bedroom set-up it also is good but the TX-NR807 just shines ! 
I'd look at the older/last years models Onkyo's as a way to get a better feature set, you will save a wad of cash and get a better AVR . they still can be found , I just Googled the 807 & found them still for sale new


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

The scs-02 and the sbs-02 are 8 ohms on there web site. Did I read it wrong ?


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh sorry the towers are 6 ohms but it will be a little while befor I get those. But I'll be getting an external amp for those.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Snead said:


> Oh sorry the towers are 6 ohms but it will be a little while befor I get those. But I'll be getting an external amp for those.


So you are planning on 3D, because that is the "only" thing the XX8 or 1008 models have on the 07's unless you went top of the line 3008 or 5008 for they have XT32.



If not then MultEQ-XT is a much better option, but this is my 2 cents.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm going with the panasonic 50"vt20. What is the best audyssdy mic?


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Snead said:


> What is the best audyssdy mic?


The one that comes with your AVR... they are matched to the AVR .


If you are buying a New AVR then it's not a concern ...


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

I thought they came with different receivers like the 708 had a different one then the 608 the room correction part anyway.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Snead said:


> I thought they came with different receivers like the 708 had a different one then the 608 the room correction part anyway.


the audessy is different there are higher grades . Soo if you spend more on the higher models you get the better audessy but the mic's are matched to the AVR and what audessey that each AVR has in it .


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok I got it now thanks


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Fastslappy said:


> the audessy is different there are higher grades . Soo if you spend more on the *higher models you get the better audessy *but the mic's are matched to the AVR and what audessey that each AVR has in it .


As long as the OP understands that Audyssey consist of four solutions: MultEQ XT32, MultEQ XT, MultEQ and 2EQ and that by buying a higher model doesn't actually mean he is getting a better form of Audyssey.... for instance I have the 1007 and the 1008 would be a higher model, but the 1008 doesn't have MultEQ-XT and it weighs almost 11 pounds less.

I'm sure everyone is aware of the above...but I just didn't want the OP to think that just because he was getting a higher model it meant that the Audy Solution was going to be better.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Tufelhundin said:


> As long as the OP understands that Audyssey consist of four solutions: MultEQ XT32, MultEQ XT, MultEQ and 2EQ and that by buying a higher model doesn't actually mean he is getting a better form of Audyssey.... for instance I have the 1007 and the 1008 would be a higher model, but the 1008 doesn't have MultEQ-XT and it weighs almost 11 pounds less.
> 
> I'm sure everyone is aware of the above...but I just didn't want the OP to think that just because he was getting a higher model it meant that the Audy Solution was going to be better.


I did not realize that Onkyo had cheapened up on some of their new models, I just checked what the differences between the 707 over a 708 & 807 over 808 WoW !


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

What do u mean cheapen them up ?


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Snead said:


> What do u mean cheapen them up ?


 the newer models have dropped some of the features that last years models had .
Compare a 707 features to a 708 & you will see what I mean


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

The majority of the xx8/xxx8 models come in with a lower Audy Solution and apparently they went on a diet as well. The addition of being 3D capable in most xx8/xxx8 was the big thing.

The 3008/5008 at least comes with the robust XT32.

For example:

1007 / 1008
MultEQ-XT / MultEQ
THX Ultra Select / THX Select2
power consumption 11.6A / 8.8A
weight lbs 51.8 / 41



Just for a few things that were different between the 1007/1008. The reason I use this one as an example is because I have the 1007.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok guys should I not go with the 708? I have a 500 budget what should I get I found the 708 for around 500.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With the TX-NR1007 being available for around 650 Dollars, it really might be a better play as you really should not need an Amplifier. The Amplifier Stage in the 1007 is far stouter than in the 708 (weighs twice as much) and is why I keep on bringing it up. Also it has Audyssey MultEQ XT as opposed to MultEQ.

I know you said it was out of your price range, but if considering an Amplifier, it really might end up saving you money.
JJ


----------

